# What Is Sir Bradley up to?



## Paulus (16 Aug 2013)

In the Tour of Poland he sat mostly at the back of the bunch and then stormed the TT. Now, in the ENECO tour he is mostly at the back of the bunch, chatting to Pat Mcquaid the other day. No doubt waiting for today's TT
Is he just getting the miles in after his recent injuries, or is he not really interested in stage races anymore and going to concentrate on TT's?


----------



## Iain M Norman (16 Aug 2013)

His stated aim for this season is a gold TT medal at the worlds.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Aug 2013)

Eating!


----------



## VamP (16 Aug 2013)

Getting in training miles and focusing on TTs. Eneco is famous for nervous racing and lots of street furniture, so it makes perfect sense for him to hang back and keep out of trouble.

He's prepping for the Worlds, that has been his stated intention since returning from injury.


----------



## Joffey (16 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Eating!



That's a great photo of him!!


----------



## thom (16 Aug 2013)

Wiggins currently leading today's TT : 16 mins 13 secs


----------



## VamP (16 Aug 2013)

thom said:


> Wiggins currently leading today's TT : 16 mins 13 secs



Where are you following the TT Thom?


----------



## thom (16 Aug 2013)

VamP said:


> Where are you following the TT Thom?


http://enecocampaigns.com/2013/tour/
they have a live show in dutch i can't make head or tail of but the times so far are there too
I couldn't see an obvious challenger for wiggo in the rest of the field

here's the running order : http://sport.be.msn.com/enecotour/2013/eng/nieuws/article.html?Article_ID=653105


----------



## VamP (16 Aug 2013)

thom said:


> http://enecocampaigns.com/2013/tour/
> they have a live show in dutch i can't make head or tail of but the times so far are there too
> I couldn't see an obvious challenger for wiggo in the rest of the field
> 
> here's the running order : http://sport.be.msn.com/enecotour/2013/eng/nieuws/article.html?Article_ID=653105


 
Phinney fancies his chances apparently, but I can't see it TBH.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2013)

VamP said:


> Where are you following the TT Thom?


I'm watching on this. http://www.bestsportgo.tv/20130811/vv-619426-cycling-5207e55f5a7de5.59066261.html


----------



## Slaav (16 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm watching on this. http://www.bestsportgo.tv/20130811/vv-619426-cycling-5207e55f5a7de5.59066261.html


 
Am I the only one that has Sky and sticks it on a screen whilst at work?


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Eating!


 
I thought he looked a bit chunky when I saw him on the telly the other day. Glad I wasn't imagining it!


----------



## Kevin Airey (16 Aug 2013)

I guess he is going to up the game next year, I can't see SKY paying out top money just for a World TT title and the rest of the time domestic duties...

After all the effort that went into last season he deserves a break!


----------



## Slaav (17 Aug 2013)

If he is to get back to 'proper' competition next season, will he have to lose all the weight again?
That will surely take something out of him for a while???


----------



## raindog (17 Aug 2013)

I'd like to see him keep the weight on, not lose it, then he can target races other than three week GTs.
Become another Cancellara.
Brad's not a natural climber, and there's more to bike racing than the TdeF.


----------



## oldroadman (18 Aug 2013)

Kevin Airey said:


> I guess he is going to up the game next year, I can't see SKY paying out top money just for a World TT title and the rest of the time domestic duties...
> 
> After all the effort that went into last season he deserves a break!


 
A world champion in a road discipline is worth top money (see Sparatacus, Tony Martin). TT champions generally operate very well in a team where there is a need for some powerful chasing and lead outs, with the added bonus of stage wins being likely. Wins of any sort are worth money because they bring publicity. In a very basic way, this is what professional racing is all about.
Anyone looking down on a TT world champion needs to think what it is like to be at close to full gas for about an hour, in a TT position and serious pain from start to finish.
TT champion at pro level is not second prize!!


----------



## Kevin Airey (18 Aug 2013)

Tony Martin wins far more TTs than just the worlds and is a dominant force in any he takes part in.

No team is going to pay top money to ONLY a world champion, don't read into my post too deep, of course they are going to be worth good money but top money goes to Grand Tour GC riders which I do hope Wiggins can get back to.

World championships depending on the course suit different riders, surely a seasons performance is what gauges a riders worth? And Wiggo ain't world TT champion yet!


----------



## oldroadman (18 Aug 2013)

Combination, top GC riders tend to be best paid, world champs next, top class domestiques next. Plus pay is often about how many UCI points you bring to a team which enhances their ranking and/or gets them into or keeps their place in world tour. Consider this season, Gilbert wears the rainbow bands for the road, but has hardly been stellar, so his value may fall, possibly depending on whether his agent can convince a team that he really is worth top dollar.


----------



## thom (18 Aug 2013)

It was a strange weekend in that I read a little of the sports section of the Times newspaper, in particular an article on Mo Farrah (for he is great and had just done another great thing) and the other was based on an interview with Shane Sutton.
What I had not understood was that he and Brad had stopped working together this season due to some kind of disagreement over style/training/priorities. The details are not explained (for it is the Times and hence this is a team Sky advertorial really and to be fair it is not important and clearly Shane did not begrudge Brad anything) but since the Giro, the injury, Brad's recuperations and refocusing on the World Champ TT, they have been back working together.


----------



## Kevin Airey (18 Aug 2013)

One things for sure they aren't overpaid for the amount of commitment, effort and sacrifice they put in, and that applies to most of them it's still probably the toughest sport around...


----------



## Kevin Airey (18 Aug 2013)

thom said:


> It was a strange weekend in that I read a little of the sports section of the Times newspaper, in particular an article on Mo Farrar (for he is great and had just done another great thing) and the other was based on an interview with Shane Sutton.
> What I had not understood was that he and Brad had stopped working together this season due to some kind of disagreement over style/training/priorities. The details are not explained (for it is the Times and hence this is a team Sky advertorial really and to be fair it is not important and clearly Shane did not begrudge Brad anything) but since the Giro, the injury, Brad's recuperations and refocusing on the World Champ TT, they have been back working together.


It's going to be an interesting next few months both on and off the road!


----------



## Louch (18 Aug 2013)

that they are working together tells me Brads had another boot up the backside meeting .


----------



## thom (18 Aug 2013)

Louch said:


> that they are working together tells me Brads had another boot up the backside meeting .


Which page would that be described in within the manual on marginal gains ?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (19 Aug 2013)

Wiggins may be targeting ITT stages in races, but he still has to step up and do his bit for the GC or stage wn targeting rider on his TEAM from time to time, instead of riding in the bunch 'saving his legs'.


----------



## thom (19 Aug 2013)

Well then, Brad states he is back on track for the next Olympics, that Chris Froome is likely a better GC rider than him and that he is unlikely to ride another Tour de France.


----------



## oldroadman (19 Aug 2013)

Just realism. Six years age difference is half a working life for most pros, and the retirement age is getting close at 34. Why not specialise in a discipline where you can train locally and go home to your family most nights, if the option is available. Brad has nothing to prove, he's been ther, done it, has all the shirts, including yellow ones, rainbow ones, and non-existant Olympic ones. If he believes he can move into a mode of TT specialism, being a super-dom with a massive engine, and then focus on the track, then why not? It's not an easy decision and maybe some discussion with wise advisers has taken place, to align personal and professional objectives. No bad thing, it makes for a calm mind, and with that, who knows what may yet happen?


----------



## KittyJay (19 Aug 2013)

User3094 said:


> I dont know why but I find that quite sad


 I do too. Quite poignant really.


----------



## thom (19 Aug 2013)

oldroadman said:


> it makes for a calm mind, and with that, who knows what may yet happen?


I hope also that he can give it a wang in some classics races too - how plausible would you think that would be ? Could he find the magic sauce so to speak (no innuendo intended), that Cancellara has and makes him not only a TT god but a king when it comes to the classics ?


----------



## jdtate101 (19 Aug 2013)

I think him returning to the track is a smart play for him. Brad strikes me as a guy who wears his emotions openly (we've all seen his quirky outbursts), and perhaps the road life isn't for him. It seems he's lost the fire for the GC now that his team contains a proven GC winner who's younger and better at climbing than he is. What is for sure is that Brad is one of the best time trialists in the world and as such I bet he feels he should play to his strengths. Returning to the track will mean he has less attention from the press, can live at home and train at Manchester velodrome. Overall I think this will make him much happier.

PS. I also would expect to see a similar announcement from Cav at some point, ie abandon the road to focus on track in the lead up to the next Olympics. He's mentioned before how much he wants a medal, and this may be his last shot.


----------



## ayceejay (20 Aug 2013)

thom said:


> Well then, Brad states he is back on track for the next Olympics, that Chris Froome is likely a better GC rider than him and that he is unlikely to ride another Tour de France.


I have an idea for a New Look Tour. What we do is line up every contestant and each one gets to choose a rider who he thinks is better than him. We send home those not chosen and then get the other riders' to go through the process again until we arrive at the one everyone thinks is better than them. This way we eliminate all that sweat and crowds gathering on mountain tops oh! and of course competition. Maillot Jaune decided by committee not commitment.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Aug 2013)

ayceejay said:


> I have an idea for a New Look Tour. What we do is line up every contestant and each one gets to choose a rider who he thinks is better than him. We send home those not chosen and then get the other riders' to go through the process again until we arrive at the one everyone thinks is better than them. This way we eliminate all that sweat and crowds gathering on mountain tops oh! and of course competition. Maillot Jaune decided by committee not commitment.


 
McQuaid would probably the mna running it


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2013)

ayceejay said:


> I have an idea for a New Look Tour. What we do is line up every contestant and each one gets to choose a rider who he thinks is better than him. We send home those not chosen and then get the other riders' to go through the process again until we arrive at the one everyone thinks is better than them. This way we eliminate all that sweat and crowds gathering on mountain tops oh! and of course competition. Maillot Jaune decided by committee not commitment.


Either that, or we could just stick them all on Wattbikes to find out who is the fittest. There would be none of that unsportsmanlike drafting, selfish riding tactics, or crazy downhill risk-taking to worry about. Imagine the thrill of watching scores of sweaty stationary pro cyclists gathered in a large air-conditioned hall, spinning away to a pumping Trance soundtrack, with images of glorious Alpine scenery projected onto a huge screen in front of them!


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2013)

thom said:


> Well then, Brad states he is back on track for the next Olympics, that Chris Froome is likely a better GC rider than him and that he is unlikely to ride another Tour de France.


 
I know he's only won one TdF but mentally I have him down for three. 2009, when he came 4th 3rd, beaten by one confirmed and one dubious rider, 2011, when he broke his collarbone, I reckon he'd have won that year and of course 2012. That puts him amongst the greats of the TdF, plus his gold medals, an astonishing career by anyone's standards. Let's see what's left.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Aug 2013)

I agree with Inner Ring on this one - Wiggins has clearly done some serious thinking and decided that he's going to put his family first. So it's shorter races, TTs and the track and not GTs. Apparently even before the Giro this year he decided to spend more time with his family rather than go back to Tenerife. Clearly that was one of the things that did for him. He's acknowledged that Froome is the better GT rider, is younger and also has no kids - Wiggins can't compete with that combination and in case, he'll always be the first British guy to win the Tour.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (20 Aug 2013)

Think he has maybe just lost a bit of the hunger for it. He wanted nothing more than to one day win the TDF - he did that and it's well documented that this cost him precious time with his family. If he has simply asked himself if he is willing to sacrifice all of that again then the answer is prevalent in his future goals. He isn't as young and, having already achieved his greatest goal, he doesn't believe in going through everything that comes with becoming a GC contender.

Besides with Froome now in the form of his life Wiggins would have to train and be absent from his family at least as much as he wasin 2012, perhaps more.

Whatever he does i believe he will be successful.


----------



## smutchin (20 Aug 2013)

Crackle said:


> only won one TdF



Only. Heh. 



> but mentally I have him down for three. 2009, when he came 4th 3rd, beaten by one confirmed and one dubious rider, 2011, when he broke his collarbone, I reckon he'd have won that year



I thought he was a dead cert for 2011 but, well, that's bike racing... so I know what you mean but on principle, I can't really agree. I mean, I've always thought Lemond could have won six TdFs... but he didn't. 

2009 is a moot point.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Aug 2013)

Agree it is sad in a way but things have moved on and he is right to take that on board. Yes I think working with Chris Sutton was the real catalyst for getting him to the position where he was a real tdf contender.

But he has had a magnificent career

Chapeau Wiggo


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> I've always thought Lemond could have won six TdFs... but he didn't.


Well, he could have _if_ ...

He hadn't been a loyal super-domestique to The Badger in 1985
Had his guts blasted out by his brother-in-law in 1987 causing him to miss that Tour and also the 1988 edition
Been riding clean when EPO abuse became widespread in the peloton after his 1990 win


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> I thought he was a dead cert for 2011 but, well, that's bike racing... so I know what you mean but on principle, I can't really agree. I mean, I've always thought Lemond could have won six TdFs... but he didn't.
> 
> 2009 is a moot point.


Yeah but could've, would've, should've is the heartbeat of a forum, so on those forum principles, I'm sticking to my guns, though I'll admit we could extend the three principles to quite a few more riders.


----------



## oldroadman (20 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Agree it is sad in a way but things have moved on and he is right to take that on board. Yes I think working with Chris Sutton was the real catalyst for getting him to the position where he was a real tdf contender.
> 
> But he has had a magnificent career
> 
> Chapeau Wiggo


 
Er, Chris Sutton, you mean Shane I guess. Chris is about 20+ years younger...


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Aug 2013)

Read in Cycling weekly today that Wiggins is retiring from the road in 2014 and seeing out his remaining year with Sky. He will then focus on track racing due to the completely different natures between road racing and track. Main point being that he will be overweight as a track rider and that puts an end to any GC ideas. His GC days are apparently over for good. 

Maybe see him support Froome next TDF then that will be it from Wiggo RE the road.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Aug 2013)

I know what you mean, but it sounds wrong put that way. At his ideal weight for the track, he would be way overweight as a GC road rider!


----------



## smutchin (23 Aug 2013)

Interesting. An attempt at the Hour seems increasingly likely.

Wonder if he'll still be able to cut it on the track though. He'll be up against some young and very hungry whippersnappers.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I know what you mean, but it sounds wrong put that way. At his ideal weight for the track, he would be way overweight as a GC road rider!


Yeh i didn't mean he would be a fatty. 

I mean he will have more muscle and won't be the usual anorexic GC rider anymore.


----------



## MisterStan (23 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> Interesting. An attempt at the Hour seems increasingly likely.
> 
> Wonder if he'll still be able to cut it on the track though. *He'll be up against some young and very hungry whippersnappers.*


Is he not on the road?


----------



## thom (23 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> Interesting. An attempt at the Hour seems increasingly likely.
> 
> Wonder if he'll still be able to cut it on the track though. He'll be up against some young and very hungry whippersnappers.


I think you're right. Certainly it's the sort of thing a World Champion TTer would be in a position to attempt but a guy adapted to track 4km pursuits might not have the optimal stamina. So if he does it, I would imagine him doing it before he moves fully to the track.
It seems an odd arrangement with the SKY road team though - presumably he has the salary of a GT winning GC candidate but he's not going to be competing for them any more...


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Is he not on the road?


 

Yes, but younger people tend to have a natural advantage when it comes to explosive, balls out stuff.


----------



## MisterStan (23 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Yes, but younger people tend to have a natural advantage when it comes to explosive, balls out stuff.


 
Fair point, but he is 4 years younger than Chris Hoy....


----------



## Milzy (23 Aug 2013)

He's just mixing his pineapple juice with some water.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Fair point, but he is 4 years younger than Chris Hoy....


 
But Chris Hoy has spent his entire career with that discipline as his only focus and he has since retired.

Wiggo needs to transition back into it after his focus has been elsewhere for some time. So by the time the next road season is over and he is back on the track, he will pretty much (give or take 2-3 years) be Hoy's age at retirement, which was prompted by him acknowledging that he was unlikely to keep winning! It is entirely possible that even if he successfully transitions back to the track and can compete, his career might not have long left in it.

Not saying he can't do it, but the point made re the youngsters is a very fair point.


----------



## smutchin (23 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Is he not on the road?



As Rob3rt says, track is different. Track tends to suit younger riders. 

But yes, there are always exceptions - Reg Harris was sprinting with the best of them into his 50s.


----------



## Kevin Airey (23 Aug 2013)

I would have thought for a GT winner and GC contender another TDF would have been the main target, but hey what do I know. Maybe he has lost a little belief in himself, certainly looks like the fire and hunger has gone the little I have seen of him this year...

Maybe he has achieved what he set out to do and that's it, fair play if that's the case, but a little disappointing for the fans...


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Kevin Airey said:


> I would have thought for a GT winner and GC contender another TDF would have been the main target, but hey what do I know. Maybe he has lost a little belief in himself, certainly looks like the fire and hunger has gone the little I have seen of him this year...
> 
> Maybe he has achieved what he set out to do and that's it, fair play if that's the case, but a little disappointing for the fans...


 
A change of priorities i reckon, bought about by 1. a realisation that he's not as capable as he was and 2. there's more than a couple of people a hell of a lot more capable. Sky kind of needed him to win the TdF last year but didn't need him to win it, i don't think he knew that until that stage Froome dropped him.


----------



## davester65 (23 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> Interesting. An attempt at the Hour seems increasingly likely.


 
That thought has been in the back of my head since last xmas......why not? he has all the experience and track skills needed, his TT riding is top 5 in the world @ 33 yrs old, and when all's said and done the hour record is a TT. Be a fantastic way to end his career.


----------



## cbs (28 Aug 2013)

So when does everyone think we will see the range of "Wiggo" bikes launched


----------



## oldroadman (4 Sep 2013)

The adaption may not be so radical as some posters seem to think. As a roadman, the stamina is there and alos the ability to ride in the red for short periods. Which is what a pursuiter has to do. Look at how team pursuit squads prepare, there are a lot of small stage races in their programmes until the final few months run up to a championship. Given Brads turn of speed, his TT ability to ride at threshold for long periods and go deep late in a race, he would adapt quickly. The next trick is to get into the squad, because the competition is strong. For him I think the upside is training close to home and only having short periods away when the team rides week long or five day stage races. Given a settled mind and happy life, he will be a very big contender and I can't see him not making the final six riders, then the four.
The comparison with Chris Hoy does not work, Chris is/was a brilliant pure sprinter/keirin rider with the physique to match, uphill with the road/pursuit pros would be plain silly!
As for Brad having a ride at the hour, that might come later but what has he got to prove anyway?
Olympic and TdF wins, what else does anyone expect?


----------



## oldroadman (21 Oct 2013)

smutchin said:


> As Rob3rt says, track is different. Track tends to suit younger riders.
> 
> But yes, there are always exceptions - Reg Harris was sprinting with the best of them into his 50s.


 
1. Younger riders? Look at the track scene and there are plenty of 30+ riders doing very well, endurance events where experience counts like points and scratch races suit them very well, as oddly so does sprinting. Strength comes with age, as Chris Hoy proves.

2. The Reg Harris example is a bit spurious, he managed to win the British sprint title in his 50's, under sponsor pressure, and beat the two best British sprinters of the time. Sadly one has died (Trevor Bull) so we shall never know how that win was achieved, but it was as big a surprise as LA's comeback, though I hope not fuelled by the same methods.


----------

